# Auger file



## Pete W (12 Jun 2009)

Anyone know of a UK source for an auger file? I'm sure I came across one a while ago, but - inevitably - now that I want to buy one I can't find it.

I know there are several places in the US, that have them but it seems a lot of hassle for a simple tool.


----------



## matthewwh (12 Jun 2009)

Hi Pete,

Someone asked me for one the other week, so I've sourced them and got a sample. 

They should be up on the website in the next week or so, in the meantime drop me a PM if you'd like the one I've got here.


----------



## pedder (12 Jun 2009)

Pete W":b4e6u3d9 said:


> Anyone know of a UK source for an auger file? I'm sure I came across one a while ago, but - inevitably - now that I want to buy one I can't find it.
> 
> I know there are several places in the US, that have them but it seems a lot of hassle for a simple tool.


´

Not UK but Europe: Try Dieter Schmid

http://www.feinewerkzeuge.de/feile4.htm

Scroll fare down.

Cheers Pedder


----------



## Pete W (14 Jun 2009)

Matthew, thanks for the offer but I'll wait until you get them up on the website. I'm sure I can find a couple of other things to make up a decent order


----------



## studders (14 Jun 2009)

Pete W":1ntdls2p said:


> Anyone know of a UK source for an auger file? I'm sure I came across one a while ago, but - inevitably - now that I want to buy one I can't find it.
> 
> I know there are several places in the US, that have them but it seems a lot of hassle for a simple tool.


Snap. :lol: I've been looking for one as well since buying around 20 old bits, every one of which is either blunt or looks like it was sharpened with a 12" angle grinder, by a man with a Labrador. Maybe I'm being unfair on the chap, it may have been the Labrador that wielded the grinder?


----------



## AndyT (14 Jun 2009)

I wouldn't want to stand between anyone and a new tool that they _really need_, but you can do just fine with ordinary needle files. 

If you really want to make one face safe, you could try sticking tape over it.

Andy


----------



## Pekka Huhta (15 Jun 2009)

AndyT":1zly3t73 said:


> I wouldn't want to stand between anyone and a new tool that they _really need_, but you can do just fine with ordinary needle files.
> 
> If you really want to make one face safe, you could try sticking tape over it.



I've done the same by just dulling two sides of an old saw file with a grinder. A proper auger file _is_ much better, but you can fairly well sharpen a set of augers with a messed-up saw file as well. 

Pekka


----------



## Pete W (15 Jun 2009)

Thanks, Andy & Pekka.

The sad fact is that I am file-poor. I have no needle files, and only three new sawfiles still awaiting their first call to action in the saw-sharpening stakes. I do have a bunch of older, bigger files but they were acquired for their ability to shape wood; I doubt they'd do much more than annoy a bit of steel.

So I'll order the auger file when Matthew gets them up at WorkshopHeaven, and I'll look to expand my meagre file collection at the earliest opportunity.


----------

